# Forestry ATV?



## Down To Earth (May 14, 2004)

I am looking to purchase a atv to cruise woodlots, drag out tops and basic woods operation .

I am leaning towards the Arctic Cat 500 because of the reciever hitch and I ride thier sleds. Give me your words of wisdom.

Thanks,
Dan

PM would be fine
OUT


----------



## Tom Dunlap (May 15, 2004)

Get one with a geared tranny not a belt. No matter what the sales people say, hauling with gears will be better in the long run. You'll have exact control of the gear for pulling loads. If I know that I'll be going up any little hills with a load, I'll keep it in a lower gear. 

Last night I was talking with a neighbor, He bought an AC but doesn' do hard work with it. He found that the Polaris have bushings that break instead of bearings like in the AC. He said the geared tranny is quieter too.

Be able to lock in 4wd low.

You can get an aftermarket 2" reciever or weld one really cheap. 

Honda is always nice but a little more expensive.

I had a Suzuki that I liked a lot, it got stolen, grrrr. the H/L range shifters were right no top the gas tank for easy access. 

Get a winch with line lock so the line doesn't slip with a load.

Buy the AC keep the MN economy strong!

Tom


----------



## Reed (May 15, 2004)

AC still made in MN!?!

That's good. Sounds American like the good 'ol days.

I had a John Deere Gator - centrifical clutch though, the only impediment. Now they have new models w/ 4wd and hard gears. 

I miss it big time - lost in the land shuffle we did in December. I never took it off the ranch so for backyards it's just under a Jeep's width but floatation and posi-lock rear end it out-Jeeped a Jeep. I modify my meals, dog's preferences, and everyday tools so a little welding and the Gator had a 3,500lb hand-reel winch and a drawbar for a pipe-boom w/ a log tong. Skidded mostly deadfall and oak logs but the clutch never slipped. Dump bed about 2cu yards, and a beverage holder - something I discovered a 4-wheeler lacks (with big hassles).

Also rode a borrowed 4-whlr around this new ranch, lot's of rocks and I felt like a busted bone hammer afterwards. The Gator allows slide-in butt seating right at butt height, a real plus, don't have to strattle on an off. A week w/ five gallons of reg. gas, and a floor a dog can ride-along with, or a passenger seat fit for a Bull Mastiff. 

I'm sold an want another one but budget means no new toys until I can have the beach-front lot in N.Z. 

Northern Tool has I see a lot of assessories for the 4's. Including a three-point hitch. 

Rambling on here - waiting for my labour to show up. 

Ride on.


----------



## Ed K (May 17, 2004)

I use a yamaha big bear, for skidding cordwood and use a home built forestry trailer also. If I was to replace it, I'd go with the AC.


----------



## NeTree (May 21, 2004)

Don't forget to write it off as a "business expense"


----------



## Jacob J. (May 31, 2004)

Stay away from the John Deere and the Kawasaki "Mule". They won't hold up for skidding wood, due to the hydrostatic transmissions.

Get the Arctic Cat or the Yamaha. Like Tom said they have real bearings at all four corners instead of bushings or sliders. Both machines also have beefier transmissions. The tranny is the first thing to go in a four-wheeler used for dragging stuff.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jun 1, 2004)

I have an artic cat 500 auto that I really like. I bought mine last summer and that thing is a work horse that will go ANYWHERE!!!! My dad also has one but his is the two seater, otherwise its just like mine. We haven't had any trouble out of either of them. For heavy towing like what you are talking about I would get the gear model regardless of what brand you go with.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jun 1, 2004)

why not buy horse much quieter ,dont break down that often and there a lot stronger..and can get to places a quad bike can't


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jun 1, 2004)

one all terrain animal..this to me looks a lot of fun


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jun 4, 2004)

Have you bought one yet?


----------



## Climber2 (Jun 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLACOSTA _
> *why not buy horse much quieter ,dont break down that often and there a lot stronger..and can get to places a quad bike can't  *



Might pass emissions test too....then again maybe not


----------



## Dan F (Jun 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jacob J. _
> *Stay away from the John Deere and the Kawasaki "Mule". They won't hold up for skidding wood, due to the hydrostatic transmissions.*


Neither the Mule nor the traditional Gator have hydrostatic transmissions. Both are belt driven.

If you want a two seater, check into the Kubota RTV 900. IIRC, comes with a 3 cylinder diesel, true hydrostatic transmission, and a high and a low range. Also available with a true hydraulic dump bed, the Mules are an electric over hydraulic. Slightly better load capacities than either a Mule or a Gator too. Price is comparable to a diesel 4x4 Mule, but should have a lot more longevity.

Just my 1.5 pennies worth.


Dan


----------



## bwalker (Jun 12, 2004)

Dont buy a Kawasaki Mule. I own three of them and they do not hold up to commercial use over rough terain, let alone skidding wood. They are more a of a golf cart than anything else.
If I where you i would look at a compact tractor as no ATV will skid wood effectivley.


----------



## caryr (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## Jacob J. (Jun 13, 2004)

> Neither the Mule nor the traditional Gator have hydrostatic transmissions. Both are belt driven.




Both the John Deere "Gator" and the Kawasaki "Mule" feature a hydrostatic-style automatic transmission. The Kawasaki calls theirs the K.A.P.S.- "Kawasaki Automatic Power System". The John Deere just calls it the Hydrostatic Continously Variable Transmission. Both are junk for skidding wood of any kind. I speak from experience with both machines.


----------



## bwalker (Jun 13, 2004)

> Kawasaki "Mule" feature a hydrostatic-style automatic transmission.


 Jacob, I can tell you from expeirance that a mule uses a v belt setup like a snowmobile. Ill post pics if you like as I have two in pieces at the moment.
I also might add the hydrostatic sytems can be built just as tough as anything else. Look at Kubota tractors or Case skidsteers/Bobcats.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jun 13, 2004)

Ben- it would depend highly on the fact that they would be built for such a task as skidding logs, which the John Deere and Kawasaki machines are clearly not. Regardless of the drive mechanism these machines have transmissions that just do not hold up.


----------



## bwalker (Jun 13, 2004)

> Regardless of the drive mechanism these machines have transmissions that just do not hold up


Heck, the mule isnt ruged enough to drive off road full time let alone skid logs. The 3 I have only have about 500 hours on them and they are basicly shot mechanicly.


----------



## Krooked (Jun 25, 2004)

John Deere has utility ATV's now... didn't see them mentioned when I scanned through.

http://www.deere.com/en_US/homeowners/vehicles/atv/index.html

I didn't see anything regarding Polaris either... 

don't know much about ATVs since I haven't had one since my '84 185 honda three-wheeler.

Just thought I'd throw it out there...

Have a good weekend! I'm going to try out my new Father's Day Gift - Side by side 12ga shotgun... should be a blast

 

Matt


----------



## Timberjackboy (Jul 2, 2004)

*400 Foreman*

Get a honda 400 foreman even though they don't make it anymore its the same as a 440 john deere and the 450 honda is the same as a 540 john deere.


----------



## IndyIan (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi All, 
Just found this old thread. I bought a 2002 suzuki king quad for this purpose. Its an old proven design with 5 real gears, 3 ranges, and a front differential lock. The front diff lock is very usefull in low grip situations or if you're pulling some thing in reverse, or even backing up hills (reverse also has 3 ranges, most atv's don't). It also has 4 wheel independent suspension but sits lower than the newer machines. Good for staying up right on steep slopes, not so good for mud bogging... 

Super low range is excellent for moving logs in a controlled manner. Especially if you are skidding with a chain and the log catches on a root, having the clutch engaging at 2 mph is better than 5 or 6mph and then coming to a sudden stop! Its only 300cc but it weighs ~650lbs with a winch and tool box on it so it can pull just as well the big ATV's. Get at least a 1 ton winch with 50' of cable. 

If you search a bit you might find last years model at a dealer and get quite a few $$ off. They haven't really changed in a decade so the year doesn't matter much. 2003 or 2004 has disc brakes but unless you are mud bogging regularly it doesn't matter( the drums can have mud problems). 

Ian


----------



## Mkarlson (Dec 23, 2006)

*Polaris*

I have had a polaris sportsman 500 available for my use for last 10 years or so and I feel you would be hard pressed to find a competitors machine to out pull it. Lock it in low and the power is unbelieveable. You are restricted more by the weight of the machine not being enough for traction then by the lack of power. I havent checked all the specs of other machines but I belive polaris is right up there in weight for the class. We regularly haul cords of wood out on single axle utility trailers through mud and up and down hills. We have had 2 differant sportsmens in last 10 years and other then routine air filter and plug we have had to replace one stretched belt and that was on the first sportsman that was 6 years old so we traded it in for new one. (BTW belt was $200 with bout $75 of that being labor labor)

As much as I like the sportsman I would have to agree that if I was doing alot of dragging and pulling whole logs and tops I might lean more toward a small utility tractor with hard gears that cant stretch. But than again how much was that clutch to replace again? 


*kinda of funny how a person can post than save it to realize how old the thread was..oh well still as pertnant today as it was last year i guess


----------



## IndyIan (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh well, since you brought this back to the top, I might as well give an update.
The kingquad is still working fine, no problems at all from skidding logs. My neighbor built a log arch and I have borrowed it a few times. The arch really improves the capabilities of an atv. I have moved several 1000lb+ logs with it in the snow with little problems. The arch lifts at 4' back from the front of the log and then puts some of that weight onto the tongue of the arch. So the biggest log I moved, 30" on the small end 9' long wet white oak, had about 300lbs of log dragging but maybe 200lbs of weight onto the back of the atv. I think that log weighed about 1400lbs which is pretty good for an atv. I didn't go up or down any steep hills though!
Ian


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 2, 2007)

Dan F said:


> Neither the Mule nor the traditional Gator have hydrostatic transmissions. Both are belt driven.
> 
> If you want a two seater, check into the Kubota RTV 900. IIRC, comes with a 3 cylinder diesel, true hydrostatic transmission, and a high and a low range. Also available with a true hydraulic dump bed, the Mules are an electric over hydraulic. Slightly better load capacities than either a Mule or a Gator too. Price is comparable to a diesel 4x4 Mule, but should have a lot more longevity.
> 
> ...



the kubota rtv is by far the best machine to pull with as far as atvs go but i would buy a small kubota tractor that is made 2 pull some real heavy loads such as logs or a full heavy loaded trailer . no way i would wast my money on a quad 4 your purpose. i got the Yamaha grizzly and they say aint nothin tougher as far as 4x4 quads anyway. it will not pull a heavy log and just wheelie out from under ya. as far as my john deer gator goes after 55hrs it still looks new but is beat and wont pull chit. man thats good 4 nothing but taking trash down the drive and getting mail. its nothing but a fancy golf cart. what a wast of hard earned money. and is worth a little more then nothing as a trade in load rating and towing capacity are 2 very different things.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 2, 2007)

You guys are scaring me here. I bought a Yahama Kodiak 450 and really enjoy using it. Great true 4 wheel drive capability and seems to have a lot of power. 

Have not skidded logs with it yet, but did pull down an old house. We cut some of the bracing and down it came. 

I have had good luck so far and hope I don't have transmissions problems due to it being belt drive. Only have about 150 hrs on it to date. Great for trail maintenance, carrying chainsaws, and running around our property.

It has a winch on it and man that thing is super handy. Have used it to get a dozer track back on, winch logs out of the creek, and lift my trailer out of a culvert.


----------



## ranchjn (Jan 6, 2007)

(WLL) said:


> the kubota rtv is by far the best machine to pull with as far as atvs go but i would buy a small kubota tractor that is made 2 pull some real heavy loads such as logs or a full heavy loaded trailer . no way i would wast my money on a quad 4 your purpose. i got the Yamaha grizzly and they say aint nothin tougher as far as 4x4 quads anyway. it will not pull a heavy log and just wheelie out from under ya. as far as my john deer gator goes after 55hrs it still looks new but is beat and wont pull chit. man thats good 4 nothing but taking trash down the drive and getting mail. its nothing but a fancy golf cart. what a wast of hard earned money. and is worth a little more then nothing as a trade in load rating and towing capacity are 2 very different things.



I own a kubota RTV, and it is by far the worst purchase I have ever made. The thing gets high centered on everything and is VERY lacking in the power department. I almost never drive it anymore just because it is such a lame utility vehicle. It is advertised for golf course usage for Christ's sake! My friends had Mules, but I wasnt crazy about them either, so I got the Kubota (plus I own a Kubota tractor, so might as well stick with the brand). I have had to bring down my truck several times to winch the stupid kubota because the warn winch I got with it is REALLY a POS. They also arent all that stable, but they can only go like 20 mph, so whatever. 













Do yourself a favor and buy a suzuki samurai or something, swap the gears and weld the diffs, and you might as well weld on a box so you can carry stuff. That would have been a much better choice for me at least


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 7, 2007)

Has anyone tried the polaris ranger?


----------



## johncinco (Jan 9, 2007)

1992 isuzu rodeo. 6 cylinder. 4wd hi and low. Heat, gets me out of the rain, keeps the saws dry. Pulls just about any firewood sized log just fine. Tow bar. Radio for snack time. $500.00 Keep your $5000 toy with 600 ccs. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I don't know if any quad will really hold up to skidding purposes, there just isn't the reserve strength in the components such as a real skidder or crawler. That being said I bought a used 2001 Honda Foreman 500 and it is a horse for pulling the 5x8 wood trailer when overloaded and occasional skidding purposes. It's full time four wheel with an "auto" tranny but when it has a large load I lock it in low low and take my time. It's served my purpose well and has definately been a time saver.


----------



## TooTall999 (Jan 11, 2007)

Tom Dunlap said:


> Get one with a geared tranny not a belt. No matter what the sales people say, hauling with gears will be better in the long run. You'll have exact control of the gear for pulling loads. If I know that I'll be going up any little hills with a load, I'll keep it in a lower gear.
> 
> Last night I was talking with a neighbor, He bought an AC but doesn' do hard work with it. He found that the Polaris have bushings that break instead of bearings like in the AC. He said the geared tranny is quieter too.
> 
> ...



Polaris ATV's and Rangers are both built in Mn.I know I work for Polaris and wouldn't own any other ATV


----------



## Snakeysnakeplis (Jan 11, 2007)

*Honda*

I do not know what you are all talking about. yes it is foreign made, yes it is generally more expensive but it will run and run and run and..... just like the energizer bunny. I have a Honda foreman 450S I live in Alaska it gets cold here very cold yesterday it was -45 degrees F. I ride my four wheeler up to -20 I leave it out side in the cold and yes it talks some time to get it started but it will start and run great. I have had it for 3 years and I ride it almost every day that it is -20 or wormer and have no problems. I also like the direct drive shaft rather than belt driven much more reliable you don't have to worry about the belt breaking. 

Honda all the way.


----------



## sILlogger (Jan 17, 2007)

*Honda*

ive got a Honda Foreman Rubicon 500, it has great rack space, 5 speed automatic or push button manumatic shift(don't have to let off, just push the button) and low lock, the tranny is gear drive and has no belts. these things will pull a ton!!! mine has right at 4500 miles on it and it hasn't given me a lick of trouble, great machine and if it can take the beating that i give it that says something, Honda's cost more initially but i think they are worth the money..


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 17, 2007)

*Honda*

2001 Honda Foreman 400. It's a bear :biggrinbounce2: . No problems in 5 years of hard woods use pulling out 5-6 cords of firewood/year, same for pulpwood, blowdown work, T.S.I. :greenchainsaw: , trail work. Repeat: no problems, just routine maintenance. With a logging arch and a woods trailer it does a small job in rough conditions year-round. 
Ditto with the other Hondas: -12 F this morning, started right up . Hard ground at last  . Where is AlGore when we need the man :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## jbone (Jan 18, 2007)

My experience with Polaris atv's hasnr been all that great. Many of them including friends of mine have are always breaking down. We had to pull all of them out of the trails. We went riding w/ about 10 quads, by the end of the day not 1 out of the 4 Polaris atv's was running. oh and I can easily find atv's that will out pull a polaris 500. My favorite is the old yamaha's. The are indestructible. Right now I have an 06' kaw. Brute Force 750 with a few mods and it is a beast!! On the other hand I hear the ranger is one of polaris' best vehicles but just like all other other "RTV's" they have problems in the power dept. among other things.


----------



## elmnut (Jan 18, 2007)

After owning two polaris 350L models in the early 90's, they were replaced with two sportsman 500's(one H.O.) have not had any problems or complaints. I have a few friends with Yamaha atvs, they love 'em.


----------



## woodfarmer (Feb 15, 2007)

*ranchjn*

by the looks of that trail you had no business driving there anyway


----------



## sawyerDave (Feb 18, 2007)

*Forestry ATV*

:deadhorse: Best thing I found so far is '74 Pinzgauer-ex swiss army vehicle about as big as a jeep, but built like a tractor. 4WD, lockers front and rear road speed of 65 mph if you have the nerve. Also has hitch points front and rear, and is capable of fording 27" of water:biggrinbounce2:


----------

